
How what you design seals the fate - basiapi
http://thedevilisinthestructure.com/a-way-out-the-trailer/
======
basiapi
Whenever you design or build any type of structure you automatically will put
the key of what the fate of the participants will be. Here is a book that
shows us examples of how our current structures in society have gotten us to
where we are, and how we now have a new way out.

